# Todd McCormick (great story and info!!)



## hazewarrior (Sep 23, 2007)

I found this great link. Its about Todd McCormick and medical cannabis in California and the US. Ive heard of him but never knew his story. Its in PDF format as well. Great reading!!:aok: 


*How To Grow Medical Cannabis, by Todd McCormick.*


----------

